# Cheap but fun track beast?



## theoallen (May 27, 2016)

Hi there, 

This is my first post so apologies if I post this in the wrong section or if it's been posted before! 

I'm looking to buy a car to become a track car project within the next couple of months. I originally wanted an M3, but being 22 this is completely impractical to insure. So I've done a bit of research and it looks as if the e36/e46 325i/328i could be a viable option, with plenty of work to be done, whilst at he same time keeping costs down. I've seen a few posts on forums of people doing before, but was just wondering if anyone has any advice or tips on how to get started? 
Also if anyone has done it or something similar before, how much bhp and speed did you end up getting out of it?

If it helps, my initial budget is around £2000 and I will have £2/300 a month to pay for modifications and upgrades. I would like to keep it road legal, so that I can drive it to and from track days, but it won't be a daily driver at all.

Cheers!


----------



## mrblahh (Oct 9, 2006)

did you ever decide? I'm in same boat, use the R53 mini I haave, valued at around 6k, or sell it and pick up a e30 or e36 and a cage


----------

